# increasing kill / shot ratio...



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.neptonicsystems.com/Speargun Band Elevators.html

does this reduce muzzle jump????
any thoughts?


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't want to sound cocky or anything, but never really had any problems when shooting a riffe, nor have I heard of anyone having problems other than poor shot placement. My koah it is even more accurate. I'm sure if you way over banded the gun you may get some reaction, but I doubt you'd really notice.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

It's a gimmick, if you want to shoot better, shoot more.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I posted like I knew what I was talking about....... lol oops


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Never noticed any muzzle jump in my Riffe. 
I like the idea.....but I think its fine without the elevators.
I'd like to see some slow motion footage of the gun being shot with/without the elevators.....I'd like to see if it affects the path or speed of the spear - or causes the bands to stretch/contract in a negative way.
Kind of looks like its causing the bands to stretch un-equally over their length. Might cause pre-mature band failure....or over-tensioning of the gun?
It would keep stock flex to a minimum....but a good gun wont flex much anyway.
As for accuracy - I don't think it will change anything enough to make/break your shot. The distances involved in spearfishing are less than 15 feet.


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

In my opinion, one of the most important factors in preventing muzzle jump is having the handle placed as high up as possible, so that recoil is directed straight back, without trying to rotate your wrist. As you begin to shoot more powerful guns (more than 2 bands), having a gun that is properly ballasted to help absorb recoil becomes important too.

You didn't say whether you mostly freedive or scuba. I find that the two different groups sometimes have very different preferences in what they like to shoot.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Will dive more and shoot more....


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Just practice. Oddly enough, mullet are fun to shoot, sheepshead will be covering up the inshore stuff in the next few months, and spade fish will be around in good numbers. All good target practice, and decent table fare or crab trap bait, your choice. Just don't shoot and waste. If you can't find anything-get an election yard sign, draw a target on it, tie two bricks to the bottom corners and grow it in the bay or where ever. Shoot that.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Brick, twine, milk jug. Worked great until my Dad caught me in the pool slinging free shafts. But, that was over 27 years ago.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No I don't think it could help another thing I found is to have the shaft sticking out further from the end of the gun helps the shaft go straighter.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Like firefishvideo said, I would like to see a slow-motion video. Since the bands pull the shaft down into the slot, it is difficult to see how the tail of the shaft could get lower than the tip to push the shaft upwards. Remember, the bands have used up their energy before the shaft leaves the slot. So what the shaft does after is comes out of the slot has little to do with the bands.

All that being said, there could be something to this add-on. A video would tell us a lot.

The reason that I use Riffe guns is that they shoot straight. I've owned other guns and they throw shafts is all kinds of directions. 

I would like to suggest that you:

stick to a Riffe with stock bands and shaft, in the beginning
get very close to your target before firing
aim for the far/opposite eye to get your kill shot just behind the eye
squeeze rather than pull the trigger
practice, practice, practice
whack 'um...then stack 'um!
Whackum


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That all depends on the ballasting of the gun. I shoot a 62" koah euro. And have no muzzle bounce what so ever. With 3 bands I can easily hit on point at a 30ft target. Enclosed tracks make a huge difference as well, I won't shoot a riffe again unless it's a 120 reel gun for reef fish. Then again an Wong with a reel would be even better. 

Just practice and pay attention to you gun. Make sure your shaft isn't bent, hold the Butt with your other hand when firing and of course practice!!!!


----------

